# The PicturePhone of 1964 Failure



## SeaBreeze (Jun 22, 2014)

> “…introduced in 1964, flopped yet nearly catalyzed the internet. Technically, it was an amazing achievement: Bell used the existing twisted-pair copper wire of the telephone network – not broadband lines like today – to produce black and white video on a screen about five inches square.
> 
> And, amazingly for the time, it used a CCD-based-camera. It was meant to be the most revolutionary communication medium of the century, driving subscribers to purchase broadband lines, but failed miserably as a consumer product costing Bell a half billion dollars. This is one of three videos in a series on marketplace failures of technological objects.” — engineerguy


----------



## Mirabilis (Jun 23, 2014)

wow that's amazing!


----------

